# 05' OCR comp3 - cranks



## slideman (Aug 22, 2006)

I have had my ride for a while now - I love it. Im not to found of the tripple crank set tho. I have some b-day moolah to spend and was wondering if anyone could explain the compact crank set up.

I'd like to get a double for it. right now the drive train is pretty much all 105 9spd. Would it be possible for me to just go buy a compact double set up and slap it on there. 

I know that you cant really mix and match drive train parts with this road stuff.

Sorry if this is a dumb question, lol. i've been a mnt biker for far too long.:mad2: 

-Jon


----------



## tikitorchfriday (May 30, 2006)

COMPACT CRANK- THE NEW KID IN TOWN! (The best of both worlds?)

Just when you thought you had it all figured out, along comes the "Compact" crank. A new way (actually it's been around for some time, but forgotten) to get lower gears without a triple. Instead of the classic 53/39 front chainrings, you have a 50/36 (sometimes 50/34) combination that gets you quite a bit lower gears, while giving up a very small amount from the high end... all using standard double-compatible shifters & derailleurs. A high-quality compact setup is actually lighter weight than a standard double! The downside? You don't get as low a gear as a triple will offer, and you lose just a bit off your high end (the gears you'd be drafting trucks downhill in, but nothing you'd ever miss in day-to-day riding).

So if you don't need a super-low gear, but do need a bit more help than the standard racing-style gearing offers on many bikes, this may be just the ticket.

I copied this from a web site and cannot remember which one. I hope this helps a little as far as compacts go. Is there a reason you don't like the triple?


----------

